# Listening to the Radio is Piracy



## Furretsu (Jul 2, 2008)

Ah, gotta love the RIAA. They're down there with the Catholic Church for the "worst organization ever" title.

http://www.electricokra.com/2008/06/death-throes-of-riaa.html


----------



## nyuu (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't *need* another reason to want to physically harm RIAA lawyers and executives! (and monetary damage, I assume)


----------



## Flora (Jul 2, 2008)

AuroraKing said:


> They're down there with the Catholic Church for the "worst organization ever" title.


...*Catholic*

ANYWAY.

Wow.  Just wow.

Yeah, you're gonna sue me for singing "1000 Words," "Atashi no Kokoro," and "Honto no Jibun?"  Good luck with that.


----------



## nyuu (Jul 2, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> Yeah, you're gonna sue me for singing "1000 Words," "Atashi no Kokoro," and "Honto no Jibun?"  Good luck with that.


We're the RIAA. We own the concept of music, and anything that can be processed by the ears


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 2, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> Yeah, you're gonna sue me for singing "1000 Words," "Atashi no Kokoro," and "Honto no Jibun?"  Good luck with that.


RIAA = Recording Industry Association *of America*.

I doubt they'll care if you sing those. ;)


----------



## Flora (Jul 2, 2008)

Ah.

Then they'll sue me for playing my iPod and singing endless Cartel songs?  Good luck with that. ^^


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 2, 2008)

I guess it would depend on if you "legally" obtained the songs or not.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 2, 2008)

AuroraKing said:


> They're down there with the Catholic Church for the "worst organization ever" title.


...Was there any need for that? Really?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh, well it's good they caught it that early! I mean, radio's only been around for what, roughly ninety years? Looking forward to the clamping of that bastard television in half a century!


----------



## nyuu (Jul 2, 2008)

AuroraKing said:


> I guess it would depend on if you "legally" obtained the songs or not.


D:< It isn't "legal" unless you rip it from a CD, wait..no they don't like that...buy it from an online distribution service - oh wait they don't /always/ have DRM and we aren't profiting enough,  so we don't like that either..... We, the RIAA, want you to only listen to music stored on vinyl discs. Anything else is what is killing the music industry.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 2, 2008)

NWT said:


> D:< It isn't "legal" unless you rip it from a Cd, wait..no they don't like that...buy it from an online distribution service - oh wait they don't /always/ have DRM and we aren't profiting enough,  so we don't like that either..... We, the RIAA, want you to only listen to music stored on vinyl discs. Anything else is what is killing the music industry.


You can buy a CD and play it in the CD player - but only certain _approved _CD players, because some of them are EVIL!


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jul 3, 2008)

I actually bought a record player and some records and I think it has much better sound quality than CDs.

This is so stupid. I like to listen to the radio, even if they only play the same old songs. It lets me know what's popular right now and sometimes they'll play a good song and it's all good. What's the deal with this? First it was online radio that was the scourge of all music, now regular radio is the evil mastermind?

D< I am not pleased.


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 3, 2008)

We are the RIAA. Lower your firewalls and surrender to DRM. We will add your creative and audiovisual distinctiveness to our own. Your culture will adapt to service us. Resistance is futile.

I *HATE* the RIAA. Copyright was not designed so that you could keep it as "your precious", locked up for all eternity.


----------



## IcySapphire (Jul 3, 2008)

What's next, saying CDs themselves are piracy?


----------



## Altmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> ...Was there any need for that? Really?


they ARE pretty bad, you ever listened to what the Pope mumbles for daily garbage? i pretty much think that the radio would be better than listening to the pope

though the sound of a screw being drilled into my head is infinitely preferable over both


----------



## Flora (Jul 3, 2008)

Heh, there was an article about the RIAA in my newspaper's Reality page.

Then I turned the page and there was an article about how Pokemon wouldn't die.  YAY!

On the opposite side, there was an article by some girl about Idina Menzel in Atlantic City.  And she got a picture with her.

Lucky.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 3, 2008)

Crazy Weavile said:


> We are the RIAA. Lower your firewalls and surrender to DRM. We will add your creative and audiovisual distinctiveness to our own. Your culture will adapt to service us. Resistance is futile.


You will be assimilated. (I had to say it.)

Meh, people do/say stupid things all because they want money. I've seen things as idiotic as this. They're just greedy. Nowadays, everybody's sueing everyone for no reason, just for money. But I wouldn't take this so seriously, there's no way you can sue radio. It's been around for so long and who are they saying all of a sudden that it's "piracy"?


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 4, 2008)

I can understand illegally downloading music, but the RADIO?? Come on! How is that freaking possible? The radio promotes the CD's that the RIAA are making sure get better sales! For Pete's sake! Whose the freaking idiot that runs the RIAA?

In the meantime, enjoy Weird Al's hit on RIAA.


----------



## Mirry (Jul 7, 2008)

That is so incredibly stupid. Suing radio for piracy? The RIAA needs to take its big fat head out of its ass. X_X


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 7, 2008)

I say we start an angry mob and burn down the RIAA members' homes. >:D


----------



## Flora (Jul 7, 2008)

^ THAT.


----------

